# Installieren des networkmanager

## eBoy

Ich stosse auf folgendes Problem...

```
checking for PANEL_APPLET... configure: error: Package requirements (libpanelapplet-2.0) were not met:

No package 'libpanelapplet-2.0' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables PANEL_APPLET_CFLAGS

and PANEL_APPLET_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028/work/NetworkManager/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.6.4_pre20061028 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1255:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 63:   Called gnome2_src_configure

  gnome2.eclass, line 59:   Called econf '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--with-gcrypt' '--disable-more-warnings' '--localstatedir=/var' '--with-distro=gentoo' '--with-dbus-sys=/etc/dbus-1/system.d' '--enable-notification-icon' '--disable-gtk-doc'

  ebuild.sh, line 540:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen... Das fehlende Paket lässt sich nicht finden...

Ich nutze KDE und kein Gnome (entsprechend use-flags auf "-gnome"...)

Alle Pakete sind aktuell.

----------

## bladus

"libpanelapplet-2.0" hört sich sehr nach gnome-panel an

----------

## eBoy

Ja, kann gut sein. Habe auch irgendwo die Verbindung zu Gnome gelesen...

Aber wie bekomme ich das hin?

muss ich die "-gnome" use-flag entfernen oder ist das anders zu machen? Ich nutze ja eigentlich kein Gnome, sondern will das unter KDE zum laufen bekommen

----------

## Jesterhead

Networkmanager hat ein Gnome-Fornend dabei, deswegen musst du erstmal ein paar gnome-pakete emergen (das Gnome-Frontend braucht man aber nicht zu benutzen, da es dafür ja knetworkmanager gibt).

Das Paket das vorher emerged werden muss ist: gnome-base/gnome-panel.

Am besten erstellst du einen Bugreport mit hinweis auf die fehlende Dependancy von networkmanager zu gnome-base/gnome-panel gleich mit  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Also muss ich noc hdas genannte Paket emergen (gnome-base/gnome-panel)...

Bug-Report habe ich keine Ahung wie ich das wo was erstellen soll   :Confused: 

----------

## Jesterhead

bugzilla.gentoo.org

Networkmanager ist derzeit ja noch "experimentell", deswegen sind im Ebuild von networkmanager noch nicht alle benötigten Abhängigkeiten definiert.

Auch ne gute Anlaufstelle für Problemchen zu lösen  :Wink: 

Emerge mal zuerst gnome-panel, dann segen wir weiter.

----------

## eBoy

Habe das gemacht und IInstallation funktionierte fehlerfrei  :Wink: 

Jetzt muss ich nur nal sehen, wie der NetworkManager funktioniert und wie ich diesen Starte/ verwende usw  :Wink: 

----------

## Jesterhead

Bislang läifts er bei mir Ohne Probleme, kann nur sein das du manuell ein paar Zugriffsrechte von D-Bus anpassen must, damit dein normaler User auch zugriff drauf hat, und nicht nur root.

----------

## Finswimmer

Habt ihr keine Probleme mit den verschiedenen Dbus Versionen?

Habt ihr Knetworkmanager installiert?

Welches Overlay nutzt ihr?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jesterhead wrote:*   

> Bislang läifts er bei mir Ohne Probleme, kann nur sein das du manuell ein paar Zugriffsrechte von D-Bus anpassen must, damit dein normaler User auch zugriff drauf hat, und nicht nur root.

 

Sagst du mir, was du gemacht hast?

Bei mir wird immer gesagt, dass auf NetworkManagerInfo nicht zugegriffen werden darf.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## vitae

tipp: pam mit useflag pam_console mal probieren

----------

## Jesterhead

lass die finger von pam_console  :Wink: 

einfacher gehts mit den zugriffsrechten ändern in /etc/dbus-1/system.d

Da ist definiert das nur root auf (k*)networkmanager zugreifen darf.

Ich hab da noch die gruppe "plugdev" reingebastelt.

Networkmanager.conf:

```

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd">

<busconfig>

        <policy user="root">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

      <policy group="plugdev">

                <allow own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy at_console="true">

                <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <allow send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

        <policy context="default">

                <deny own="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

                <deny send_interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/>

        </policy>

</busconfig>

```

Ich kann aber nicht garantieren das das wirklich sauber ist^^

Pam_Console hat bei mir z.b. Device-Rechte diurcheinander gewirbelt, z.b. Audio-Devixes nur noch mit Root-Zugriff (im englischen Teil des Forums wird auch davon abgeraten das zu benutzen).

knetworkmanager.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC
> 
>  "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN"
> ...

 

----------

## leuenberger

Vielleicht hilft folgender Beitrag weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455295.html

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Hab meinen User mal hinzugefügt.

Nun sieht es so aus:

```
Nov 21 15:50:36 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Nov 21 15:50:36 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Nov 21 15:50:36 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0/wireless): access point 'NETGEAR' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

Nov 21 15:50:36 tobi-lap dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Error opening supplicant global control interface.

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <WARNING>       real_act_stage2_config (): Activation (eth0/wireless): couldn't connect to the supplicant.

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failure scheduled...

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failed for access point (NETGEAR)

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failed.

Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Deactivating device eth0.

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <debug info>   [1164120690.097417] nm_device_802_11_wireless_get_activation_ap (): Forcing AP 'NETGEAR'

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  User Switch: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/eth0 / NETGEAR

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Deactivating device eth0.

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Device eth0 activation scheduled...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) started...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0/wireless): access point 'NETGEAR' is encrypted, and a key exists.  No new key needed.

Nov 21 15:51:30 tobi-lap dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.reason

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Error opening supplicant global control interface.

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <WARNING>       real_act_stage2_config (): Activation (eth0/wireless): couldn't connect to the supplicant.

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failure scheduled...

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failed for access point (NETGEAR)

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Activation (eth0) failed.

Nov 21 15:51:32 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Deactivating device eth0.
```

Werde nachher mal mit meinem Bruder reden, der hat es unter Kubuntu geschafft. Evtl hab ich die Daten von unserem Wlan falsch in Erinnerung.

BTW: Wo kann man eigentlich die Daten für das Netzwerk (Schlüssel, Art) nachträglich verändern?

Tobi

----------

## Jesterhead

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <information>  Error opening supplicant global control interface.
> 
> Nov 21 15:50:39 tobi-lap NetworkManager: <WARNING>       real_act_stage2_config (): Activation (eth0/wireless): couldn't connect to the supplicant. 
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant installiert?

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm. Soweit ich weiß, dachte, haben wir noch wep laufen.

Das war doch die "Erste" Methode? Die unsichere?

Ist aber schon installiert.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Bei mir will er dauern DBUS in 1.x installieren. Das mögen die anderen Pakete gar nicht.

Wie habt ihr das gelöst?

Danke, Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir installiert das ebuild von KNetworkManager nur noch ein paar Man Dateien, aber nichts anderes.

Habt ihr das auch?

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Ok. Nun geht fast alles.

Mein gateway wird nicht richtig gesetzt.

Wenn ich manuell, nach dem Connecten an den AP, ein dhclient eth0 ausführe geht alles....

Tobi

----------

